# Is it 2910 or 3910???



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi folks!

I'm deep in a search to find a good used 3910.
I went yesterday to look at a tractor that was advertised as being 
a 3910 and it was a very nice tractor.
It had all the bells and whistles I wanted, it started right up,
didn't smoke, drove like a dream, transmission seemed to be
perfect.

Sooo ... I put a deposit down and told the guy I'd be back next
weekend with the rest of the money and a truck and trailer to 
pick it up.

Of course I wrote down all the numbers while I was there but 
their true meaning didn't hit me until I got home and started 
looking up a few parts that I knew would need to be replaced.

When I got home and put in the serial # at the NH parts website
it came up as a 2910 and not a 3910. I got out the rest of the numbers
and checked closer. 

BA414C
9E01
BC05958

If I'm reading this right it translates to

BA4=2910
1=Diesel
4=Ind PTO
C=8sp trans

Am I correct on this?

I've also seen pics of several 3910's that had the model #
CA414D

What's the "D" transmission code?
I know that some of the 3910 II came with a 6x4 trans. Is D the code for the 6x4?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your interpretation is correct. It is a Ford/New Holland 2910. Go to tractorhouse.com to get comparative pricing (remember prices there are dealer prices).

I recall a discussion regarding the "D" transmission, but can't remember the answer. I'll have to contact the guru (Sean in PA).


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks!

The guy just called me to tell me he confirmed with his New Holland dealer that it is a 2910 and not a 3910. He also dropped the price $700 if I'll still buy it. 

I also found out the D transmission code is for the 8sp synchronized transmission with column shift.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE: "I also found out the D transmission code is for the 8sp synchronized transmission with column shift."

Yep, I had forgotten this detail. 

You seem to have a very good reference source. Where do you get all this information?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Sixbales,
Research!! 
I sometimes spend a couple hours tracking down every reference I can find to what I'm looking for.

When I get a little more data collected I'm going to try to make a database on the newer "10" series build codes so that maybe others won't have such a hard time finding the information.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Well........What did you decide to do?? Take the 2910 or keep on searching??


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh!! Sorry!

I pulled the trigger and went with it even though it's a 2910.
Even my local Ford shop said it was a good, (thought not GREAT) deal.
I don't think I'll miss the extra 7hp since I'm mainly just looking for something
with more hp than my 1720. 

I have an 11ft tri deck finish mower and though the 1720 with 28hp has pulled that
mower well for several years now, I really think the 40hp of the 2910 will be much better suited to the mower and 7 acres of lawn to mow.

Gonna go pick up the 2910 Saturday.


Mark


----------

